# Help choosing a CKC registered name!



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everyone. I've been hanging around this site for a while now, reading some of the threads. Thought I better join! I hope i've posted this in the right section... 

I'm getting a female GSD puppy in a little over a month! I am very excited! I was just informed by my breeder that I am able to pick her registered name! It has to start with the kennel's name. The next word after that has to start with an "A" as this is the "A" Litter". 

I've got a few "call" names picked out (Nova, Lacey, Skye) but as for the registered name... I've got nothing! I have been thinking about it for a while and all i've come up with "(Kennel Name's) Aurora Dawn" (Aurora is the goddess of Dawn) or "Aurora Blue". Blue is part of the dam's name and I was trying to incorporate that into this puppies name somehow. 

I was hoping someone might be able to help me out! I'm not stuck on Aurora, it was just the only thing i'd thought of so far. So, with that being said, can I have some suggestions? Anything works as long as the first word starts with an "A"! And if you have an idea of how to work "Blue" into the name that would be awesome too! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

By "CKC" do you mean Canadian Kennel Club or Continental Kennel Club?


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Canadian Kennel Club. Sorry, I guess I should have been more clear!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

If you're thinking of calling her Skye, how about (kennel name) Azure Blue?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I immediately thought of "Azure" as it is a blue.....so I would call her Azure Skye

Lee


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love both suggestions, Azure Blue or Azure Skye


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I love the "Azure Skye" name.


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

I quite like "Azure Skye" too, but my fiance is not quite sold on "Skye". He likes "Nova" better. 

Can anyone think of something that would incorporate Nova somehow??


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

First thing that comes to mind when I hear Nova is Atomic


----------



## Erin S (Jun 24, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> First thing that comes to mind when I hear Nova is Atomic


Yeah, that could work, I like the sound of it! We need to make it a little more feminine though, I think... hmmm. :thinking:


----------

